# Surfside 6/4/13 pm



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Working in angelton right now so we decided to load up the gear in the work truck and hit the beach up afterwards. Anybody have any reports from yesterday, or today would be greatly appreciated. If anybody wants to join us PM and i'll give you location info. Hope the wind stays little to none today. Looking forward to a little beach action...


----------

